# International Shipping costs reduced on Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

Just a very quick note/update.

We have managed to greatly reduce the cost of the Royal Mail International Signed For delivery option on the site.

This applies for EU and World mail. In some cases the cost has be reduced by nearly £12! :thumb:

Every little helps


----------



## e_king

Chopped off nearly half the shipping cost to Sweden.:thumbup: Now it's getting interesting.:thumbup:


----------



## tommyzooom

I'll check it out


----------



## ronwash

This is THE problem with your shop to a non uk clinet,otherwise,id order a lot more from you.
ill give it a go again.
Thanx!.


----------



## boria

Thanks for thinking on international customers :thumbup:


----------



## LostHighway

That is good to know. Any chance you'll be stocking the 1Kg size of Scholl S20 Blue? Bilt Hamber and Scholl Concepts are probably your most appealing lines for USA customers although Scholl is starting to become more available in the States.


----------



## DetailedClean

LostHighway said:


> Any chance you'll be stocking the 1Kg size of Scholl S20 Blue?


We are due a delivery soon so will request that, check the site again in about a week or two.


----------



## Goodylax

Sounds good,
I was picking up some items from your site earlier this week, but had to abandon it when I saw the US shipping rates-39 GBP!
Needless to say I didn't place the order, but I will check out the new price again today.


----------



## DetailedClean

@Goodylax... def should be far more reduced now. Mostly likely around the £20 mark for Signed For depending on the weight.


----------



## sprocketser

A great thing on your side Detailed Clean !


----------



## masterpartha

Shipping rates to India are still high  Is it because your India branch is opening soon?


----------



## spiros

thanks for the offer..Maybe you can find a fixed shipping rate ..for example 10 kilos x Gpb,20 kilos x gbp
I believe these would be a great offer for us


----------



## NoBrain

The shipping rate for small orders to Norway has risen significantly. Would it be possible to introduce the "Royal Mail no Insurance" option again for small orders, e.g., under £30-40?


----------



## DetailedClean

Unfortunately, we made the decision to move away from that offering for all destinations, the reason is quite simple. 

A lot of international customers use PayPal as a payment option which gives added protection to customers, which is great as it also helps encourage sales. However, if things go wrong and that guarantee is used, a simple proof of postage (from us) is not enough that the customer was sent the goods and we are liable for the full cost.

With the signed for service that is in operation, not only is a signature received, but if things do go wrong and the package is not received, we at least have a means of tracing it and finding out what happened and if necessary making a claim with royal mail.

I hope you understand.


----------



## NoBrain

Thanks for the info. I understand. Guess I will need to plan my purchases more carefully in the future so that I can place larger orders to outweigh the shipping costs.


----------

